# Error 0175 Bad Crc1



## zjohnsonis (Apr 17, 2007)

I Have A Ibm Thnkpad T20 And On Bootup It Automatically Goes Straight To The Error 0175 Bad Crc1 Ive Tried Flashing The Bios With A Floppy But Cant Becuase It Wont Boot To The Bios It Only Locks Up? Is There A Way To Fx This Problem Without Replaceing The Motherboard? And What Is The Eeprom? Ive Been Tryin To Find An Alternative To Replacement Becuase Its Not Worth That Much To Me But Any Help Would Be Greatly Appreciated Thanks


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Hello and Welcome to TSF. 
This appears to be a common problem with T20/T21. It's a bad EEPROM or a bad M/B. IBMs resolution is to replace the board.

http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-4PEN8X

Also found this link with some tests you can do to find out if it's the board or the EEPROM. Either way it's not a simple fix.

http://www.hardwareanalysis.com/content/topic/31761/ There is an offer for repairing the EEPROM in the this link. My posting the link is purely for informational purposes. Please do not consider it an endorsement of any kind. 
Matt


----------



## zjohnsonis (Apr 17, 2007)

i read the post an i guess i need a crc recovery can i do this from home or does anyone kno how i can do it myself? Without having to pay 159$ and send my notebook in i already took it apart and removed the motherboard tried flashig with new bios but wont boot to any devices any help wold be nice thanks


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Ok I've done some more digging on your problem and have a couple of options for you.
1) You could purchase a motherboard from Ebay. I looked there kind of quickly and found 30+ boards (most with CPU included) for $50-$115 + S&H.
2) I found a site that will sell you the repair file and instructions for $45. It involves building an interface device and soldering it to the EEPROM. If interest in this method checkout the links below.

http://www.ja.axxs.net/unlock/

If you don't want to build the device yourself this site sells them. Price unknown. Check out sites "How To" 
http://www.passwordmethod.com/index1.php

Regardless of what you decide, please keep me informed of your progress.

BTW, did you try the tests suggested in the first link I posted to find out if CRC recovery was a viable option? 

Matt


----------

